# intellij-ultimate does not start after its installation via ports



## naspar (Dec 9, 2018)

Intellij idea (ultimate) keeps failing and generating an extensive error log when trying to start it.
Tried googling a bit and have turned up nothing - here below some info :

Installed via ports

```
cd /usr/ports/java/intellij-ultimate/
make install
```

I assume everything went well

```
pkg info intellij-ultimate
intellij-ultimate-2018.2.3
Name           : intellij-ultimate
Version        : 2018.2.3
Installed on   : Sun Dec  9 22:18:43 2018 CET
Origin         : java/intellij-ultimate
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:*
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : devel java
Licenses       : IntelliJ-Ultimate
Maintainer     : andoriyu@gmail.com
WWW            : http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/
Comment        : IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate Edition
Annotations    :
Flat size      : 1.03GiB
Description    :
[..]
```

os version

```
freebsd-version 
11.2-RELEASE
```

kernel/arch

```
uname -a
FreeBSD freeinx 11.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

and a piece of log below. 

Pls advice or let me know if any of you run into this already.

Thanks!


```
---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x000000085889a000):  JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_in_native_trans, id=100897, stack(0x000000085e059000,0x000000085e15a000)]

siginfo: si_signo: 11 (SIGSEGV), si_code: 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), si_addr: 0x0000000000001400

Registers:
RAX=0x0000016794daa54d, RBX=0x000000082a019800, RCX=0x0000000000000a00, RDX=0x000000000000018d
RSP=0x000000085e1555e0, RBP=0x000000085e155620, RSI=0x000000005c0d87d8, RDI=0x000000085e1555c0
R8 =0x0000000000000000, R9 =0x00000000e0c6d9b8, R10=0x0000000000000a00, R11=0x0000000000000000
R12=0x0000000000000000, R13=0x000000085e155638, R14=0x000000085e155610, R15=0x000000085889a000
RIP=0x0000000808853690, EFLAGS=0x0000000000010206, CSGSFS=0x0000000000000043, ERR=0x0000000000000006
  TRAPNO=0x0000000000000006
[...]
Register to memory mapping:

RAX=0x0000016794daa54d is an unknown value
RBX={method} {0x000000082a019800} 'currentTimeMillis' '()J' in 'java/lang/System'
RCX=0x0000000000000a00 is an unknown value
RDX=0x000000000000018d is an unknown value
RSP=0x000000085e1555e0 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x000000085889a000
RBP=0x000000085e155620 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x000000085889a000
RSI=0x000000005c0d87d8 is an unknown value
RDI=0x000000085e1555c0 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x000000085889a000
R8 =0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R9 =0x00000000e0c6d9b8 is an oop
java.security.ProtectionDomain 
 - klass: 'java/security/ProtectionDomain'
R10=0x0000000000000a00 is an unknown value
R11=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R12=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R13=0x000000085e155638 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x000000085889a000
R14=0x000000085e155610 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x000000085889a000
R15=0x000000085889a000 is a thread


Stack: [0x000000085e059000,0x000000085e15a000],  sp=0x000000085e1555e0,  free space=1009k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
J 1997  java.lang.System.currentTimeMillis()J (0 bytes) @ 0x0000000808853690 [0x00000008088535c0+0xd0]
j  java.awt.MediaTracker.waitForID(IJ)Z+58
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader.waitForImage(Ljava/awt/Image;)Z+38
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader.load(Ljava/io/InputStream;D)Ljava/awt/Image;+103
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader.access$100(Ljava/io/InputStream;D)Ljava/awt/Image;+2
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader$ImageDesc$1.load(Lcom/intellij/util/ImageLoader$LoadFunction;Lcom/intellij/util/ImageLoader$ImageDesc$Type;)Ljava/awt/Image;+71
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader$ImageDesc.loadImpl(Ljava/net/URL;Ljava/io/InputStream;D)Ljava/awt/Image;+41
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader$ImageDesc.load(Z)Ljava/awt/Image;+185
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader$ImageDescList.load(Lcom/intellij/util/ImageLoader$ImageConverterChain;Z)Ljava/awt/Image;+36
j  com.intellij.util.ImageLoader.loadFromUrl(Ljava/net/URL;ZZZ[Ljava/awt/image/ImageFilter;Lcom/intellij/util/ui/JBUI$ScaleContext;)Ljava/awt/Image;+47
j  com.intellij.openapi.util.IconLoader$CachedImageIcon.loadFromUrl(Lcom/intellij/util/ui/JBUI$ScaleContext;Z)Ljava/awt/Image;+24
j  com.intellij.openapi.util.IconLoader$CachedImageIcon.access$1700(Lcom/intellij/openapi/util/IconLoader$CachedImageIcon;Lcom/intellij/util/ui/JBUI$ScaleContext;Z)Ljava/awt/Image;+3
j  com.intellij.openapi.util.IconLoader$CachedImageIcon$MyScaledIconsCache.getOrScaleIcon(F)Ljavax/swing/ImageIcon;+80
j  com.intellij.openapi.util.IconLoader$CachedImageIcon.getRealIcon(Lcom/intellij/util/ui/JBUI$ScaleContext;)Ljavax/swing/ImageIcon;+245
j  com.intellij.openapi.util.IconLoader$CachedImageIcon.getRealIcon()Ljavax/swing/ImageIcon;+2
j  com.intellij.openapi.util.IconLoader$CachedImageIcon.getIconWidth()I+1
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLabelUI.getPreferredSize(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)Ljava/awt/Dimension;+119
J 3347 C1 javax.swing.JComponent.getPreferredSize()Ljava/awt/Dimension; (43 bytes) @ 0x0000000808b04f74 [0x0000000808b04d40+0x234]
j  java.awt.GridBagLayout.GetLayoutInfo(Ljava/awt/Container;I)Ljava/awt/GridBagLayoutInfo;+493
j  java.awt.GridBagLayout.getLayoutInfo(Ljava/awt/Container;I)Ljava/awt/GridBagLayoutInfo;+3
j  java.awt.GridBagLayout.preferredLayoutSize(Ljava/awt/Container;)Ljava/awt/Dimension;+3
j  java.awt.Container.preferredSize()Ljava/awt/Dimension;+43
[...]
---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS:CentOS release 6.9 (Final)

uname:Linux 2.6.32 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018 x86_64
libc:glibc 2.12 NPTL 2.12 
rlimit: STACK 524288k, CORE 4294967295k, NPROC 12085, NOFILE 231444, AS 4294967295k
load average:0.17 0.21 0.22

/proc/meminfo:
MemTotal:   8229392 kB
MemFree:    6945920 kB
Buffers:          0 kB
Cached:       64272 kB
SwapTotal:  4194304 kB
SwapFree:   4194304 kB


CPU:total 4 (initial active 4) (2 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 6 model 69 stepping 1, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, avx, avx2, aes, clmul, erms, lzcnt, ht, tsc, tscinvbit, bmi1, bmi2

/proc/cpuinfo:
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 69
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4600U CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping        : 1

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 69
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4600U CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping        : 1

processor       : 2
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 69
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4600U CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping        : 1

processor       : 3
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 69
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4600U CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping        : 1
[...]

Memory: 4k page, physical 8229392k(6945920k free), swap 0k(0k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (25.162-b12) for linux-amd64 JRE (1.8.0_162-b12), built on Dec 19 2017 21:15:48 by "java_re" with gcc 4.3.0 20080428 (Red Hat 4.3.0-8)

time: Sun Dec  9 22:23:36 2018
elapsed time: 18 seconds (0d 0h 0m 18s)
```


----------

